# شوفتو الجل بيعمل ايه ....!



## KOKOMAN (15 سبتمبر 2008)

مكونات الجل: 

الماء والكحول ومواد مطرية ومواد مثبته ومواد حافظة

تأثيره على الشعر: 

هو تأثير مثبت للشعر وملين وملمع له

الأعراض الناتجة من استعمال الجل : 

تحسس الأشخاص لبعض المواد الداخلة في تركيبته 
ويصاحب هذا التحسس حكة في الجلد 
وفي فروة الرأس بشكل رئيس ،
كما ان زيادة كمية الكحول في تركيبته يمكن ان تحدث جفافا في فروة الرأس. 
للجل تأثيراً على اللون الطبيعي للشعر 
كما أنه يعطي منظراً غير مريح للشعر 
حيث يظهر الشعر بلون داكن ولامع 
ويكون هناك عادة احمرار شديد وتسلخ في المناطق التي يفرك بها الجل بشدة 
بالإضافة إلى انه يمكن أن تعلق كمية من الغبار في الشعر 
ويحدث تلوث بواسطة أنواع من البكتيريا التي تسبب التهابات جلدية مختلفة
. 
الأعراض الجانبية للجل : 


يتساقط الشعر نتيجة تأثير الجل على بصيلات الشعر في فروة الرأس 
ويمكن كذلك أن يعيق نمو الشعر الطبيعي
..
كما انه عند وضعه في المناطق الغنية بالغدد الدهنية مثل منطقة مقدمة الرأس 
فان ذلك يؤدي إلى انسداد الغدد وظهور حب شباب في تلك المناطق . 
وينصح عند ظهور أي من الأعراض الامتناع عن استعمال الجل فورا 
وعلاج هذه الأعراض عند اختصاصي الأمراض الجلدية
. 
أن الجل يغطي الشعر وبصيلاته 
وبالتالي يعمل على انسداد مسامات البصيلات 
مما يؤدي إلى عدم وصول الأوكسجين إلى الشعر و بالتالي تكسره وتقصفه
ويمكن التعويض عن الجل باستعمال الشامبو المصفف للشعر 
والزيوت الطبيعية مثل زيت الزيتون وزيت جوز الهند وزيت اللوز 
شريطة أن تكون بكميات قليلة جدا 
كونها تضفي على الشعر طبقة صحية 
تثبته وتقويه وتعطيه لمعانا 
وتمنع تقصفه

خــــــــــاص بـــــــــ​جـ†ــروب ربنـــ †ــــا موجود على منتديات الكنيسه 

شعارنــــ†ــــا 
† كله للخير † ربنــــاموجود † مسيرها تنتهى †


----------



## nonaa (15 سبتمبر 2008)

معلومات غاليه
نشكر ربنا مش بنحط جل
ربنا يبارك حياتك كوكو مان​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (15 سبتمبر 2008)

*انا كنت اعرف انة مش صحي للشعر بس مش بالتفصيل دا*

*ميرسي كتير على المعلومات الحلوة*

*وياريت بجد اللي بيستخدمة يبطلة لان فعلآ مضر و بيوقع الشعر*​


----------



## yerigagarin (15 سبتمبر 2008)

*شكرا كوكومان علي المعلومات المفيده
بارك الله فيك
*​


----------



## Mor Antonios (15 سبتمبر 2008)

*الحمد لله انا اصلع هههههههه
كان شعري شلالات من زمان :hlp:*
​


----------



## ارووجة (15 سبتمبر 2008)

ههههه الشباب مابستغنو عنوو  كان بتلائيهم شعرهن مكنفش ومئنفد خخخ
نحنا البنات مابنستعملو الا قليييييل
ميرسي عالمعلووومات  
ربنا يباركك


----------



## KOKOMAN (15 سبتمبر 2008)

nonaa قال:


> معلومات غاليه​
> نشكر ربنا مش بنحط جل
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك كوكو مان​


 
مرسىىىىىى على مروووورك يا نونا 
نورتى الموضوع ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (15 سبتمبر 2008)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> *انا كنت اعرف انة مش صحي للشعر بس مش بالتفصيل دا*​
> 
> *ميرسي كتير على المعلومات الحلوة*​
> 
> *وياريت بجد اللي بيستخدمة يبطلة لان فعلآ مضر و بيوقع الشعر*​


 
مرسىىىىىى على مروووورك يا فراشه 
نورتى الموضوع ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (15 سبتمبر 2008)

yerigagarin قال:


> *شكرا كوكومان علي المعلومات المفيده*
> 
> *بارك الله فيك*​


 
مرسىىىىىى على مروووورك ياباشا
نورت الموضوع ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (15 سبتمبر 2008)

mor antonios قال:


> *الحمد لله انا اصلع هههههههه*
> 
> *كان شعري شلالات من زمان :hlp:*​


 
معلش مافيش حاجه بتفضل زى ماهيه 
مرسىىىىىى على مروووورك يامور انطونيوس 
نورت الموضوع ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (15 سبتمبر 2008)

ارووجة قال:


> ههههه الشباب مابستغنو عنوو كان بتلائيهم شعرهن مكنفش ومئنفد خخخ
> نحنا البنات مابنستعملو الا قليييييل
> ميرسي عالمعلووومات
> ربنا يباركك


 
مرسىىىىى على مرووورك يا ارووجه 
نورتى الموضوع ​


----------



## جيلان (15 سبتمبر 2008)

*معلومات روعة بس عالله الولاد اكتر يتعظوا*
*ده احنا يابنى بنشوف مناظر فى شعر الولاد بالكلية :w00t:*
*اكنه زارع ملوخية فى شعره*


----------



## KOKOMAN (15 سبتمبر 2008)

ملوخيه 
هههههههههههههههههههه 
يانهار ملون 
مرسىىىىى على مرووورك يا جيلان 
نورتى الموضوع ​


----------



## قلم حر (16 سبتمبر 2008)

للأسف , الموضوع مكرر :
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=40502&highlight=%C7%E1%CC%E1

يغلق فقط , و لا يحذف .
شكرا لتعبك .
ننتظر جديدك .


----------

